# 3rd crochet project done!



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I finished this for Woodpecker this afternoon!
I love it.
It's in angora. So light, but so warm.
I think she'll love it and I filled it with love as I went.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Holy cow. That thing looks huge.
I am sure she will ADORE it.
Fantastic colors too. 
It is going to turn into a fuzzy hug for her.

You sure have found your calling with crochet. 
I am so happy for you.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

And considering it was done with what is basically furry thread...
it didn't take all that long.. 5 or 6 weeks maybe... with an hour or three a night.

And yeah.. the crochet thing.
I finished it and told my husband that it looked like a real person made it and not just lil ol me.
I have yet to totally wrap my head around the fact that I can crochet.

Oh wait.. I looked back at the PMs.. I started it on June 14th.
I started with a different pattern, but the yarn did NOT want to be that. Nope.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

There is no sense in arguing when the yarn disagrees with a pattern choice.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Very beautiful. Great job.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Absolutely Stunning! I know she will just love it!


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

WOW. That is gorgeous, Chickenista! :thumb:


----------

